# Sinking scb



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

SAW A sinking scb yesterday ON THE intercostal in Baffin, one younk kid and 2 older ones but none of them knew how to turn the bildge pump on and they acted like it was not there boat, hate to be the owner of it could not get pics tho!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Was anyone there to assist? I hate to hear of any boat sinking, much less one as fine as a SCB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

So did you stop and help them??


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Hope everyone was Ok. Good way to sell it to the insurance.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

boltmaster said:


> So did you stop and help them??


X2????


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Going strictly by what you have written. Instead of thinking about taking pictures. You should have tried to help.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope you threw em a rope and kept it above water? Bilge is auto but hard to keep up if all plugs are out. I unfortunatley can say from one experience (everyone does dumb stuff at one time or another) that they won't sink even with all plugs out and hull full of water.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Seriously?*

If you did not stop and help then the last thing you should do is post on 2cool about what you saw. And there were kids on board?

And I can also say from experience they won't sink. At least with one plug missing


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

This SCB looks pretty well sunk. 

: not the boat mentioned in this thread :

To be fair I guess you guys did say they won't sink with plugs out I think this boat took on water due waves over the stern.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yes we stoped and we actually pushed it on a sand bar so no more water would take in the back and no kids on boat, one 21 year old boy and all plugs were in the boata nd also 2 mid 30's guy no one new much bout it at all, and we actually chased down coast guard which just passed us and they went to help with him for the rest


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice work on helping out a fellow boater!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> This SCB looks pretty well sunk.
> 
> : not the boat mentioned in this thread :
> 
> To be fair I guess you guys did say they won't sink with plugs out I think this boat took on water due waves over the stern.


Actually he said " even full of water they won't sink"


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

just did what I would want someone to do for me if I was in a situation but we think its the younger kids ddads boat cause the way they acted so if so he will be getting a beating


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ouch. This is not the kind of press SCB is looking for. Glad you could help out. It would be good to hear the failure analysis on how this occurred.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Likely operator error, those boats are **** solid. glad you could help out.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

brodyfisher said:


> yes we stoped and we actually pushed it on a sand bar so no more water would take in the back and no kids on boat, one 21 year old boy and all plugs were in the boata nd also 2 mid 30's guy no one new much bout it at all, and we actually chased down coast guard which just passed us and they went to help with him for the rest


I'm so glad you posted this....you were about to get crucified by a bunch of people with only half the story. They had the cross and nails out & ready !!!!

:headknock


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> I'm so glad you posted this....you were about to get crucified by a bunch of people with only half the story. They had the cross and nails out & ready !!!!
> 
> :headknock


That's the truth!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Sinks Completely Below?

That's sucks I can't even imagine, especially in such a machine. Glad everyone was ok, if motor went down maybe insurance will spring for a new 300?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

maybe one day people will figure out you can't power pole down with 25 MPH winds....


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Where's James?*

I figured he would have the story by now because thats his home turf..

Glad everyone was ok and that they were assisted and helped.


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> maybe one day people will figure out you can't power pole down with 25 MPH winds....


It took me experience to figure that out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Bob Haley said:


> I figured he would have the story by now because thats his home turf..
> 
> Glad everyone was ok and that they were assisted and helped.


He is too busy demanding a rod builder build him a rod for free. :headknock


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I might could see this happening on a lot of flats boats. if you think about it, if the stern begins to take on waves, you parked your boat on the bank, :ac550: your out wade fishing, and the scuppers cannot handle the influx, which very few can in extreme cases i would think, then at least on a non raised console the water begins to flood down the rigging tube and fills the hull with water. thats dead weight and its going down with a deck full. however, not sure what happened here. in rough conditions, if your leaving the boat, anchor the bow into the wind.
Even in my shallowsport, bow into the wind on sabine, me and the ole lady was whackin some solid trout. the wind got up and we took two over the bow, and im telling you that two 2" scuppers cannot handle that much water quick enough.
we hoisted anchor and took out bow high draining the deck. that was close. another reason i chose the shallowsport. they ride very HIGH! in the STERN! hence the key-slot transom. was a huge decision maker for me. if we had been in a short side boat, with a big mega horse heavy 4 stroke hung 3 feet behind the transom we would have went down.
I hate to see this happen. these are beautiful boats here. SCB being one of the finest on the coast, a top class operation. but remember its always possible if your on the water. we become complacent, and thats when we get bit............or we're showin off...........


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

If it was Tiburon everybody would be all over this


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I've seen about 5 major manufacturer's boat sinking in photos. I've only seen one buried in a flippin sand dune.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

firephil said:


> If it was Tiburon everybody would be all over this


This


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I've seen about 5 major manufacturer's boat sinking in photos. I've only seen one buried in a flippin sand dune.


Seen one on a highway...


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> maybe one day people will figure out you can't power pole down with 25 MPH winds....


Ha doubt it


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Bob Haley said:


> I figured he would have the story by now because thats his home turf..
> 
> Glad everyone was ok and that they were assisted and helped.


 could it have been him?


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Well said Pipeliner! We can never be to careful.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*scb*

it only takes money to buy an scb not sense.... or any boat for that matter.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I've seen about 5 major manufacturer's boat sinking in photos. I've only seen one buried in a flippin sand dune.


Were the scuppers able to drain the sand?


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like it says category 5 on the console.



Kenner21 said:


> This SCB looks pretty well sunk.
> 
> : not the boat mentioned in this thread :
> 
> To be fair I guess you guys did say they won't sink with plugs out I think this boat took on water due waves over the stern.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Were the scuppers able to drain the sand?


I think the sand mainly drained over the gunnels.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

it was a f-22 if I was not mistaken I think it was black, and a 300 xs


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You'd have to smack a Baffin rock or leave the sponson plugs out to get that thing to take on water. I've beat those SCB's to death and never a small stress crack. User error is probably to blame. This is the first I've heard of it though. Work and school has kept my head down here recently.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

They won't sink when they take water over the transom?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> They won't sink when they take water over the transom?


No they don't. Pics on the internet are not real


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

a big barge came thru alittle before and we think he hit the wakes fast and hard


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I've hit wakes going way too fast and have gotten air more times than I'd like to admit. I've beat on those Stingrays in rough water going fast and you'd think I was trying to break the hull. I've broken gauges and trim sensors but never has the hull or transom been compromised. I guess power poling down in big waves could sink one especially if the rigging box hatch was open.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

James,

Depending on what happened here, probably wouldn't have helped, but are the Stingrays self bailing?


----------



## trimble (Nov 16, 2005)

Are these boats foam filled hulls or is that left out to conserve on weight for more speed


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

just wish I would have taken a pic bad now but was not worried bout a pic at the moment


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'm so glad you posted this....you were about to get crucified by a bunch of people with only half the story. They had the cross and nails out & ready !!!!


Yea and it's happening more and more...probably should do something about it. Sure am getting tired of it.

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Yea and it's happening more and more...probably should do something about it. Sure am getting tired of it.
> 
> TH


It will never stop. Thats why you got job security.


----------



## Gulf Coast Ag (Apr 29, 2010)

fattyflattie said:


> James,
> 
> Depending on what happened here, probably wouldn't have helped, but are the Stingrays self bailing?


The decks are self bailing but it is the hatches filling that causes the issue. Usually happens when power poling down and walking away to wade or beaching the boat to wade and the waves pick up coming over the transom. I have witnessed this happening multiple times with several makes of boat. I have had it happen to myself as well. I try not to walk away from the boat when power poled and usually anchor from the front once out of the boat but have made the mistake and took on water.

This is not an issue with one manufacturer. It is user error.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I understand that, was just curious if it self bailed. Never recalled seeing scuppers on a Simmons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah there is a center drain on the deck.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah there is a center drain on the deck.


I have seen that, just didn't know where it went.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> It will never stop. Thats why you got job security.


Ha...not the kind of job security he is wanting I'm sure.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*300 Pro xs ???*

Could have just fired up the merc and powered out of that? Probably ticked of the grass huggers though when it shot out a big rooster tail of mud and grass. Would have made a cool video though!!!!


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

the boat in the picture sank due to torn gaskets on the rear hatches. boat lost the lower unit during the HT last year. water coming over the back deck in bad conditions filled up the rear of boat. they are self bailing hulls. i have filled the inside of mine up in Compano Bay after spearing a wave. as long as the rear boxes stay dry boat is fine. they were able to get it close enough to shore so as not lose it. any boat can be sunk due to stupidity....


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

trimble said:


> Are these boats foam filled hulls or is that left out to conserve on weight for more speed


 No foam. They have separate compartments......

Like the Titanic.. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a pic of a sunk scb in east bay. Sure looks like that pic. Bottom line is anchoring from the stern is asking for trouble!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

An aluminum anchor is a must on these hulls. Doesn't weight a lot and you can safely anchor from the bow and not worry about taking on water.


----------

